# LOST FERRET - Huntingdon



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm posting this on behalf of a friend Who's had a ferret escape 

His name is Freddie, he's a male albino but has a yellowy colour to his coat. He's quite a big ferret and nips a bit when stressed.

Apparently if you make a kissing sound with your lips and rustle a big of treats he'll come and sit in your lap waiting to be fed.

He escaped from his owners house in Huntingdon (Oxmoor)

If anyone finds aferret that matches this description please pm me! He's very sorely missed and my friends wants him back ASAP!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I hope this ferret is found, try ringing vets in the local area, nocking on doors to see if hes in a shed somewhere. Maybe leave a cat box in the garden where he was lost with smell of the other ferrets if they own any.


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

I hope you find him


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I've posted on a couple of other forums, told my friend to put up signs and knock on doors and ring vets etc. Emailling and calling round more places tomorrow 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------

